# Jumping screen when scrolling mouse wheel



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello, 

I've searched through threads and haven't found the problem I've been having. When I use the scroll wheel on my mouse (Razer DeathAdder 2013) my screen will "jump" up a few lines and then back down, it's very distracting and hard to follow text. I've updated my monitor drivers, mouse driver (even tried deleting them and running default), updated Windows (using Windows 10), updated my graphics card drivers (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960), and other hardware as well. I've run anti-malware and virus cans (all up to date). The scrolling issue happens in the browser, in document programs and even in game chat boxes so I'm assuming it's a hardware issue, I could be wrong. I've tried so many things I can't even remember them all to fix this issue. I've taken my mouse apart and cleaned it as well, it seems to be fine plugged into another computer. 

If anyone has anything I'd welcome the help, I've scoured the internet and even contacted Microsoft and I can't find a resolution. Thank you!


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

This sounds like either a mouse driver problem or a mouse hardware problem.


Tracie73 said:


> ... it seems to be fine plugged into another computer.


would indicate the latter.

However, how long have you tested this mouse on the other computer? Is the other computer also running Windows 10? Does this erratic scrolling occur every time, or does it happen at random intervals?


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

They are both windows 10 and I've tested for quite a while on it and it's been fine. It happens all the time on this computer. I have updated my mouse driver, updated Razer Synapse and even (on their recommendation) removed the mouse drvers, none of that has been effective in fixing the problem.


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

Do you have any other mice at your house that you can try scrolling with? Something could be trying to prevent you from scrolling, but I don't know what that thing would be.


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

No, this is the only one I have. I'm unable to get another at this point. I have tried just about everything I can think of and find.


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

Tracie73 said:


> No, this is the only one I have. I'm unable to get another at this point. I have tried just about everything I can think of and find.


Have you tried booting into safe mode and checking if the problem persists?

1.) On Windows 10, click the Start button.
2.) Click Power.
3.) Hold the *SHIFT* key and press Restart.
4.) An advanced startup menu will appear.
5.) Click Troubleshoot.
6.) Click Advanced Options.
7.) Click Startup Settings.
8.) Click Restart.
9.) Press 4 to boot into safe mode. You probably won't need safe mode with networking.


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

I will do that ASAP and get back to you, I haven't yet tried that.


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

Okay, I tried safe mode and even when I tried to access with networking I was unable to get to the internet (without setting up more things) to really test on a long browser page and of course I can't get in game. All documents on my computer are fairly short and not good for testing. However, it SEEMED to be okay in safe mode on the short documents I had available. Could this be an indication that it is not the mouse but something else? If so, do you have an idea what it could possibly be. I was considering purchasing a new mouse but if it isn't the mouse then the issue would persist and I really do like this mouse otherwise.


----------



## lynx1021 (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a link to smooth scrolling http://www.thewindowsclub.com/enable-smooth-scrolling


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you, I have that already and the issue is still present. I do appreciate your time though.


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

Tracie73 said:


> ... Could this be an indication that it is not the mouse but something else? If so, do you have an idea what it could possibly be ...


You've already stated that the mouse works fine on a different computer. It has to be something on your computer causing the issue. I assume you've tried using a different USB port?


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

I sure have, I've attempted two other ports and no change. I know it really can't be the mouse but I can't figure out what it could be so replacing it would be last ditch and probably not effective, I am just at a loss. 

The reason I mentioned replacing it is that (and I forgot to put this in my last post, my apologies) I just found information yesterday that people have had this problem with this particular mouse. They fixed it by taking it apart and putting tape on the wheel's axle, I do not want to even attempt that and I'm only guessing now that that MIGHT be the issue. I can't really find any other cases and Razer says they've never heard of it. But it doesn't seem to me like that could be the issue because it doesn't happen on the other computer. Very confusing to say the least.


----------



## Saturable (May 2, 2016)

Tracie73 said:


> I sure have, I've attempted two other ports and no change. I know it really can't be the mouse but I can't figure out what it could be so replacing it would be last ditch and probably not effective, I am just at a loss.
> 
> The reason I mentioned replacing it is that (and I forgot to put this in my last post, my apologies) I just found information yesterday that people have had this problem with this particular mouse. They fixed it by taking it apart and putting tape on the wheel's axle, I do not want to even attempt that and I'm only guessing now that that MIGHT be the issue. I can't really find any other cases and Razer says they've never heard of it. But it doesn't seem to me like that could be the issue because it doesn't happen on the other computer. Very confusing to say the least.


I saw those forum posts as well, but since you said it works on other computers just fine I ruled it out. It's entirely possible that it is a hardware problem, so a replacement is likely to fix it for you. I don't know why it'd work just fine on another computer though.


----------



## Tracie73 (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah, me either...it's got me scratching my head. (laughing)


----------

